# Inter Milan vs Genoa ITALY CUP 12--BET  online sports bettin



## fayeokay (Jan 19, 2012)

Inter Milan vs Genoa ITALY CUP 12--BET  online sports betting 1/20 4AM GMT+8

Inter Milan has played 9 Italy Serie A matches this season on Stadio Giuseppe Meazza San Siro. On home ground Inter Milan has won 5, drawn 1 and lost 3 matches. This ranks the Nerazzurri 8th in home team performance in the Italy Serie A.


1x2 odds offered in 12--BET
Inter Milan 1.41
Genoa 7.50
Draw 4.21


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Inter Milan vs Genoa ITALY CUP 12--BET  online sports be*

Whats a good site for betting on these matches?


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Inter Milan vs Genoa ITALY CUP 12--BET  online sports be*

bet365 is one of the best ones, others that come into mind are bwin, betfair...


----------



## gavind (Oct 4, 2013)

By the way, do they have ongoing promotions for new sign ups this year?


----------

